# North Central Pa Indoor 3d Range. Now Open



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

Ackley & Sons in north central Pa is proud to announce the reopening of our indoor 3d range and spot range. The range is now under new managment and ready for shooters.


The 3D range consist of 30 plus Mckenzie/Delta targets. We are offering two ranges to shoot.

Open - approximately 45 yards
Hunter- approximately 35 yards

Range hours - Thursday and Friday 12:00pm to 9:00pm and Saturday 12:00pm to 5:00pm

We will open on Sunday if we have at least 15 shooters interested in shooting. Those hrs will be dependant on when shooters are expected.

Ackley & Sons also will be have a 450 vegas leauge and 3D leauge . Leauge hours are from 3pm to 9pm on Thursday and Friday and 12:00 to 5pm on Saturday

The dot range has 8 lanes of stacked Block range targets.

Fees are:
Leauge spot or 3d- $7.00 each or $10 for both

Open shooting on the dot range- $5.00
3d range - $8.00 first round $6.00 for the second round

We also have the sporting good store and archery shop in the main building to check out also. 

Any questions call the the store at 814-367-2732 Ask for archery department. Or contact me via pm.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

we will also have a few shoots if there is interest. both 3d and spots


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

we are located at 311 West Main St Westfield Pa. 16950. My wife pointed out i spelled league wrong lol


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Great news Adam, good to have options for shooting. And Ackleys has a great selection of archery equipment for both the target shooters and hunters.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

hope to see ya there Mark. im full time at the shop now so if you stop i will be there. if we get enough interest we will have a few money shoots.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

hope to stop by and check it out.....just wish i had different days off from work..........


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

That looks good for you boys up there in North Central Pa. Now you can come out of hibernation and shoot your bows.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

been to the store before(good store), never knew you had a range, if you have a tournament I'll try and make it down there(roch, ny)


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

draw29 said:


> That looks good for you boys up there in North Central Pa. Now you can come out of hibernation and shoot your bows.


Out of hibernation???? Check it out--Penn York 3D league (pennyork3darchery.com) began last Sunday when it was single digits--had 98 shooters. Today it was a heat wave of 9 degrees at 10:00- there was another 101 shooters!!!

One of the biggest and heartiest group of shooters in the Northeast!! And some are now braindead from the cold!! lol


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Hittingguru said:


> Out of hibernation???? Check it out--Penn York 3D league (pennyork3darchery.com) began last Sunday when it was single digits--had 98 shooters. Today it was a heat wave of 9 degrees at 10:00- there was another 101 shooters!!!
> 
> One of the biggest and heartiest group of shooters in the Northeast!! And some are now braindead from the cold!! lol


 I resemble that remark!!! And I didn't even shoot, but will be soon!!! Best league around and best store and indoor shoot!!!!


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

After you, Jeff, and I did the first Sunday, I really didn't mind my equipment failure preventing me from doing that again yesterday!!!!!

I will be there this week!


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

Adam, when my bow comes in you know I will be there shooting up that foam!


----------



## whippedchaos (Jul 8, 2010)

This is a great course and these guys have put alot of time in up there improving it. Complete 180 from last year.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hittingguru said:


> Out of hibernation???? Check it out--Penn York 3D league (pennyork3darchery.com) began last Sunday when it was single digits--had 98 shooters. Today it was a heat wave of 9 degrees at 10:00- there was another 101 shooters!!!
> 
> One of the biggest and heartiest group of shooters in the Northeast!! And some are now braindead from the cold!! lol


Im doing the most sensable thing, heading for Florida in the morning and staying for 2 months. Shooting the ASA in Gainesville and living in Frostproff, Fl. It's right in the middle of a 3D shoot every weekend. Adam, I hope the indoor 3D goes well up there in Northern Pa.


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

draw29 said:


> Im doing the most sensable thing, heading for Florida in the morning and staying for 2 months. Shooting the ASA in Gainesville and living in Frostproff, Fl. It's right in the middle of a 3D shoot every weekend. Adam, I hope the indoor 3D goes well up there in Northern Pa.


Must be nice! although, the weather up here has not been too bad (knock on wood). Good Luck down south!


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks gary i hope you have a good couple months. keep me posted on the bow


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

ttt. gaining interest up here. should have a shoot soon. let me know if there is interest


----------



## force1 (Jul 14, 2004)

Just post them shoot dates, Im in, just make sure these targets are rearanged before shoots


----------



## zaskar19 (Mar 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

ttt


----------

